# iui after ivf?



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Has anyone had iui after unsuccessful ivf? (see signature for my journey)
Going back a few years ago I was advised ivf but I was never offered iui as a 1st option.
Although I don't particularly find getting pregnant easily. I have (since ivf) had 2 natural pregnancies (miscarried).
I have an apt tomorrow to discuss my next options (if there are any) and thought I'd mention iui.
Even though I have had 3 rounds of ivf on nhs, does anyone know if I would be entitled to iui on nhs?
Anyone tried/had success with iui after failed ivf's?

I would be interested to know if anyone has been in a similar situation?!

Billybeans. xx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi.

I have been having something similar to iui, basically just the stimulant bit to make my ovaries, well me, work as my Boyf is perfectly working. We, as you can see from the signature, had 9 goes at this before two ICSI attempts. We have gone back to it now as it all felt a lot simpler and more natural and I was a lot more comfortable with it. I have only ever paid for 1x ICSI and prescription charges for my drugs for all the other rounds. Which also takes the pressure off a little. 

I wish you all the luck with whichever way you go. I'm starting to feel like adoption is the right thing to do, I've always said at some atage we would adopt too, I would like to just be a mom! 

My problem at the moment is in in a round right now and I feel like it's pointless and I won't get pregnant and that I'm going through the motions because it's expected of me. Does anyone else get like this?  I'm usually so positive and apart from the odd down day I'm convinced I'll get pregnant but this time I'm really struggling.


----------

